# Panel studies i highly selected



## mintgreentea

Bon dia, gent!

Estic fent una traducció d'un text sobre contaminació atmosfèrica i els seus efectes sobre la salut de l'anglès al català i m'he topat amb aquesta frase:

*Panel studies* are particularly efficient in investigating acute effects among *highly selected* groups (or panels) of people (e.g. asthmatics or patients with a history of a heart attack).

Com traduïrieu "Panel studies" i "highly selected"? Estudis de panell? Estudis d'experts? Seleccionats amb molta cura? Altament seleccionats? (???)

O potser quelcom totalment diferent

Moltes gràcies pel vostre ajut.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Jo descartaria el "panell", perquè pel que veig 'panel' es fa servir per designar un grup de persones i en català no té cap sentit. M'inclinaria pel que dius d'"estudis d'experts".

Pel "highly selected", m'agrada això de "seleccionats amb cura", o potser també pots posar-hi simplement un "ben": "grups de gent ben seleccionats".

Salut!


----------



## mintgreentea

Hola Betulina.

Moltes gràcies per la teva aportació.

Encara no n'he tret del tot l'aigua clara, amb això del panel, però mira el que he trobat a l'optimot.

enquesta panel

Àrea temàtica
Matemàtiques > Estadística

ca - enquesta panel f
es - encuesta panel 
fr - enquête par panel 
en - panel survey 

Definició
Tècnica que consisteix a entrevistar un mateix grup d'individus en diferents moments, per tal d'estudiar els canvis d'actituds i d'opinions que s'hi van produint.

I sé del cert que en castellà se'n diuen "estudios de panel", així que em penso que ho deixaré com a estudis de panel.

A menys que algú em pugui dir com carai es diuen els ditxosos estudis.

Moltes gràcies de nou


----------



## avellanainphilly

"Panel studies" crec que fa referència a estudis on s'estudia el mateix grup de persones diverses vegades al llarg del temps. Per exemple per saber com evolucionen ideològicament les persones, faig un estudi i entrevisto les mateixes persones el 1980, el 1990 i el 2000. Aquest grup de persones que estudies és el teu "panel".
Hi ha un altre tipus d'estudi ('trend study'), on en diferents moments agafes persones diferents.  
No sé com es traduiria "panel study", però "estudi d'experts" no sembla una bona opció...  Potser ho pots preguntar als del Termcat...


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hem escrit alhora, Mintgreentea.
Potser sí que  és "panel".  Al Cercaterm, hi he trobat això (hi busques "panel" surten molts més resultats)

_ca_  enquesta panel, f
_es_  encuesta panel
_en_  panel survey

 Definicions 
*ca:* Enquesta que es fa periòdicament a una mostra permanent de persones per a estudiar l'evolució de les seves actituds i opinions.

http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=430235


----------



## mintgreentea

Gràcies, Avellanainphilly.

Doncs és veritat. Ni se m'havia acudit.

Els ho vaig a preguntar ara mateix!


----------



## betulina

Sí, no sabia que existia aquesta paraula en català, "panel", però sí que és això que dieu: panel. 

Ja ens diràs què et diuen al Termcat.


----------



## mintgreentea

Moltes gràcies a tots pel vostre ajut.

Al final no ho he pogut preguntar al termcat a temps pq resulta que no em deixa entrar i no trobo cap botó per enlloc que em permeti recuperar el meu password (que supposo que és la raó per la qual no em deixa entrar). Després vaig intentar apuntar-m'hi de nou, però em va respondre que aquella adreça d'e-mail (la meva) ja la tenia un altre usuari (jo) i que, per tant, tururut viola.

Ja veurem que farem!


----------

